

Gay teens tortured, killed in Texas: USA still worse than Russia - undoware
http://www.gaystarnews.com/article/gay-teens-starved-tortured-killed-camp-turn-them-%E2%80%98men%E2%80%99290413

======
ender89
.... Gay people aren't criminalized in the USA. Sure, the south may have large
swathes of intolerant rednecks, but considering that gay people regularly
parade through some of our biggest cities in assless chaps (I assume. Its the
cliche and its a funny point) I think we are already leaps and bounds ahead of
Russia. We have a good handful of states that recognize gay marriage and the
army decided to recognize and allow them. Any resistance to gay marriage is
losing traction fast. Meanwhile, Russia just declared it illegal to spread
"Homosexual Propaganda" which includes holding hands or kissing. Plus they
practically hunt gay people for (very public) sport.

------
redspark
If you actually read the story you would see that this happened in South
Africa. USA may in fact be worse than Russia for gays, but your proof needs to
be more thoroughly vetted.

------
richardg
Can't find any reference to Texas.

